# Rapture



## nivoldoog (Feb 2, 2010)

Once this happens we should take the Amish land. Most of them should be gone, and its all set up and shit.


----------



## connerR (Feb 2, 2010)

I laughed out loud when I read this.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Feb 3, 2010)

connerR said:


> I laughed out loud when I read this.



Ill double that ...


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 3, 2010)

Curiously twisted,a bit perverse,..............but DAMN!What an idea!Now how do we go about staging a fake rapture for those folks...........


----------



## Gudj (Feb 3, 2010)

So, I just got done reading a very entertaining little graphic novel about the rapture.

It's called Therefore Repent, and you can download it here:

http://nomediakings.org/press/sword_of_my_mouth_1_out_soon.html


----------



## Gypsybones (Feb 4, 2010)

you guys ever hear about the Amish guy who died and went to heaven?
he got to heaven and saw god watching tv and said "Damn it! to think all this time I could have been a mennonite"


----------



## nivoldoog (Feb 4, 2010)

Guess I could just go to one of those hippy communes...


----------



## bote (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it´s the Jehovah´s Witnesses who believe in a kind of reverse rapture, where the chosen (them) inherit the earth and live hand in paw with Bengal tigers and pandas.

My friend is a Jehovah and he told me about this. He said that´s why they go door-to-door so much, they´re actually checking out houses to see where they might want to live once everybody else gets zapped.

It always used to confuse me when at the end they ask how many bathrooms your place has, and if there´s central heating.

Gudj, part two of Therefore Repent will be out soon.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 5, 2010)

It is fair to ask the pilots if they're Christians and then refuse to fly if so, right?
I don't want them raptured 35,000 ft. above the Atlantic.


----------



## Poe Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Am I the only old phart that thought this thread was going to be about a Blondie song?


----------

